# Moose on cam



## Jrdnmoore3

Got a few good bulls on camera 
View attachment 42633


View attachment 42641


View attachment 42649


View attachment 42657


View attachment 42665


View attachment 42673


View attachment 42681


View attachment 42689


View attachment 42697


View attachment 42705


----------



## scoutm

Jordan - great pics. I was really nice meeting you and talking to you last week. Keep track of those suckers for me. I will be back in a little more than a week to punch my tag.

Larry


----------



## Packout

I like the old bull with the poor palms, but huge front end. If I happen to see a bull like him on my hunt next month I'd be pleased. Thanks for posting the photos.


----------



## Jrdnmoore3

Packout said:


> I like the old bull with the poor palms, but huge front end. If I happen to see a bull like him on my hunt next month I'd be pleased. Thanks for posting the photos.


Did you draw a moose tag this year?


----------



## Packout

I have a Wyoming moose tag. Starts Oct 1 and goes through Nov 15. I enjoy hunting moose in Oct more than Sept, but that is just me. The bull with the larger paddles is what most would consider the better bull, but the large fronts bull has a great look to him and is an older bull. Really, any of the 3 bulls in your photos would make me pull the trigger on my hunt. Again, thanks for posting them.


----------



## elkmule123

Nice bull, looks very similar to the one that littlebuckguy posted.


----------

